# Coochie Paddle 30th December 06



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I managed to get Jill out of bed at 3.10am and was amazed to be driving at 4am headed for Vicky Pt. Arrived at the ramp spot on 5am and started to rig the yaks as boats also started arriving. 
Jill asked "where's your friends?" just as Ash/Poly cruised by, waved and parked his car, and shortly after Leigh/Red arrived on foot after paddling accross from the island in the first dawn light to meet us at the ramp.
As we were getting things ready Ash walked his hobie buy on it's trolly and met Leigh at the ramp and they were soon bobbing around waiting for us to get organised. 
The espri had not seen water for quite a while and so had to fit the backrest which is a complete bugga, unlike the new seat I got for the Scupper Pro which just clips on, bloody great. 
When we finally got it together and started paddling out we were met by John/JD and AdrianK in his new Prowler, and we all headed off towards the island and at a leisurely pace. As we passed over the shallow sea grass field Red landed the first fish of the day, a nice little bream.
I trolled a gulp minnow grub, but not a lot of interest in it on the south side of the island. 
Jill suffered with the small swell and had to head into shore to escape nausea, and we followed the shore line around towards the eastern beach. 
As I rounded the last rocky outcrop I noticed a solid bend in John's line and Red powering over to see what he had. After a bit of a struggle and a few splashes, John lost his best catch of the day, which Adrian later commented would have fed us all very well for lunch. Oh well.
There was a pleasant SE breeze blowing at a good rate to give a good drift speed, so I left the minnow grub to bounce along the bottom and cast a 5" jerk shad around hoping for a good size squire, but it was the minnow grub that did all the damage, producing 4 species over the morning. Firstly a nice little squire about 28cms, then a pike, a little grass sweetlip and finally a little flattie just under legal size. 
Adrian had a ball getting to know his new yak and even managed to land two legal flatties on his first outing. 
John hooked a monster bream at 42cms after helping Adrian with his C&R technique.
Ash got a nice cod.
Leigh caught a few pike and a small pinky. 
Thanks to those who turned up, it was great to meet a few more yakkers and special thanks to Ash for loading his hobie up with delicious dips and cheeses, and Leigh and Kylie for organising lunch. 
I didn't get the camera out on the water at all, but did get one pic of John's bream.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to see the good turnout up there Karl and glad it went so well.

A top bream John in the photo


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Its a shame I missed you guys, from the looks of it you'd rounded the corner and were out of sight by the time I turned up - will have to catch up next time.

The fish were definitely on until about 10am when things got a bit quite. The bream photo attached was the best bream for the day but strangely enough looks small in comparison to the 42cm one. Sorry, no photos of the 70cm plus flattie which decided to have a go at the cod being reeled in, right next to the yak. I can't say I was expecting that one! Might have to step up my lure size next time ...

Cheers,

Red Herring


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Another sucessfull AKFF paddle.

A great looking Bream, sounds like an awesome place to fish and with dedicated chaps like yourselves im sure many more combined trips will be organised, love to see any more photos from the others if they took some... If Leigh stays up that way there will be more Redfin for me from my local lake, after fishing the salt recently I can see why people would enjoy that more than hauling in cricket scores of perch.

Well done guys!


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

What a mega bream - fanbloodytastic


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

paffoh said:


> Another sucessfull AKFF paddle.
> 
> A great looking Bream, sounds like an awesome place to fish and with dedicated chaps like yourselves im sure many more combined trips will be organised, love to see any more photos from the others if they took some... If Leigh stays up that way there will be more Redfin for me from my local lake, after fishing the salt recently I can see why people would enjoy that more than hauling in cricket scores of perch.
> 
> Well done guys!


I know Leigh and Kylie will be very reluctant to leave the island today, and Kylie was eyeing off a property there too.  
Leigh took quite a few photos, maybe while he's on the north coast he will be able to post a few up.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I figured if Red could make it from Canberra to meet a few AKFFÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ers and go for a paddle/peddle I could make it all the way from Brisbane. Not quite as early a start as Karl/Jill for me Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Up at 4am on the road at 4.15 and pulled into Vicky point car park right on 5am. Once we all rigged up we headed to Coochie.

Karl tells the story Ã¢â‚¬â€œ All roughly paddled around the same general vicinity: Although red went out wider in search of the elusive snapper. All managed to catch some fish (I got one small squire, a pike and a 40cm cod Ã¢â‚¬â€œ and a number of lookers; but no takers on the popper) before meeting up for lunch.

After a top BBQ lunch (Many thanks to Red and family) we all went our separate ways.
Figuring I was on the water and the rods were rigged I continued on for another few hours on the western side (shallow, rubble covered). After a fairly uneventful troll from the south side first cast of the popper had half a dozen bream materialise from nowhere and one was lucky enough to realise I needed dinner: Went 32cm. In the next hour had one good hit that failed to hookup and many lookers. From what I saw the bream that do frequent this area are generally larger. And would be well worth targeting from a Yak Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Especially given that Coochie is so accessible from the mainland (500m from Victoria point).
Also managed a puffer fish and a small stripy fish Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Bring the species count to six for the day and the total count six!

Hopefully this is just the first of many a S.E.Qld AKKF outing.

NB: Check out JohnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s monster bream carefully Ã¢â‚¬â€œ ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a 52mm halco scorpion (gold/orange) in itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s gob. :shock:
http://www.akff.net/forum/hosted_images/karlspix30dec06_040__medium__163.jpg


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Thanks guys - great day out - my first on a yak. Can I just say Lee, Ash, John, Carl - curse you all - I hurt like hell today!
Thanks for the bbq, Lee and family. And the report, Carl. Just one clarification - in fairness to JD, he had no responsibility for my accidental release (and in truth, I don't mind the look of a healthy fish swimming away).
Ash, I took my youngest son for a quick paddle over the the NW side afterwards, and wondered if that was you fishing. I have yet to get a fish on a popper - I've heard a fish caught on the surface is worth 5 underneath, on visual/adrenalin level - true?

Adrian


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

AdrianK said:


> I've heard a fish caught on the surface is worth 5 underneath, on visual/adrenalin level - true?


I thought it was more like 10 

Just read any of tryhard's posts to get the juices flowing.

And this from Davey G's post today... 


Davey G said:


> I can see why popper fishing is so much fun and addictive.
> All in all I'd give it 8/10 on the 'Fun Fishing' scale


Note: DaveyG's quote has been edited for brevity and clarity 

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like fun was had by all, wish I could have made it and met a few more of you guys, maybe next time.

Ripper Bream John!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks to all for a great day. I'm a bit like Adrian, just a little sore. Not sure if it's from paddling or pulling in that bream. hehe
Also thanks to Red, Kylie and Ash for lunch & nibblies, I was a bit slack and didn't organise myself in the food department. By the way Karl next time you post a photo of me could you try to cut the bald head.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: I was gona post the close up of the bream, but that shot gave a better idea of the size of the fish.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Haha--must remember a cap next time.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top effort on the social and the fishing guys.

Very nice bream John. Big lure for a big fish eh?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdERWd8AAvlfgEASYff/+D/6/6q////wYAvbGCiolPnl6bsxZ6oxya7ZazpWhruWKHLcNNCBMJMQmTJqh6hkaNGjRhAAAA1MARNCmmSj/VJo9TT1AAMIBoaB+qADRNRMgyAAAABo0BoGgAACU9KJTNBPVMnqZMjRoBoAA0AANAHGTJpphMjIGBGJowRhBo0wACCRE0QFMIyFPIjSfpT0QPUxGT0gAGT0jYQERFlbM4alEFMhQQGCBk9QehAEXB/vud4rrPn9gJh/Tv1aqpPV/MQty6+UwtFzMn9ogDsRIku/XqOyQ1GNDzdVJZN/I7g1P94HeWAStEH/iL4KIv/fZvlxaBqYyN0cjjHV8XyfTVpbfkuZpAjmgJJRmYzUilP6lJg/tM2n6nIXmHVEyKE5lLy0tL2UDbutxnzo8NMSqIocxQyYCH12YNNTE8A+QNY6aEEvMXmL5TgQYLGejeGkLEO8KKjd9rV8OtMrYve7XJAO0gwr3Xaa6LRykJNmRwIZLiKnvdaLvrjdw5hQz51tr9sao8p3SF9ULyhetLLtlLaJdIVKCQguxudz5XrMEKCKjRgcTqW7NIHRKXGNLibqI1svfua4fC8SaqZbJpMwoqxekcQ8vJePBUvWoXV8qmQsbeiUN/Qc5aV43UbAgYDLQpmWcYsL9/Lk0x6KrYwmi2vs2UYNvnj4YcTgGSg2Ym+jhjt0zZ524zmcpznetXxnknLhjdbxOghqiY1JdMRvu9EAyGZAjpNHj88INnbFI73BXC3LgAXXxDbyHI93fkaw0t7k3ku/pPjHO9dtIZPV2oZyhHpzZ+bKrDWn4mSesYwKxcCIZzJpUYpVk2mYUQrEV+SZJB0rYv+KVvrG+nIJvNbpFG+SpDPsCVG6ncji0UcGNIdKGmJeC3lSxfmUNjjRAuw0W9HRKtlJgo2orYErFTNUVGfDSVLdaNoqvrITxr3PX35Top4xtaqsg8ctIKHn50HXYByH8JjicxFRP4gSUA+3oTc/ilPljSV4db2Xhxz4U+7pXjuzjHcZRg8QQ9T3Lwou81d4JMpClzluREWEbMCIB8ZxhTI37PS2FpamTDsXq8CpPw4hQYDiEV5R7gB6vJ7PV6183s5gD6ABrjbp1A6gf9AlKv4Ae84MOKTEfCX+EsfzTBJb+PsmzjpVw+tLpNNjvWTyLfCR9PWBkva02DaD30xr5hucvjvg8bVRAX4ICi13T1wuh2ofa0pohqqcrdDPItESKI8YCAgGW7s9Pk9vh4cwNUC96aR6fSMNoZ09p8IGXXmXFJZinCDAKwOizIMjAYtneAGJZEaaC6FNNG3IJI7VACI19GT2+PPM1Rw7rpQfTHLkrVZnJrH97FmIP1DShnsgl6n4KTfx8YQVfTNdg63yMWOVsjl7kRLKS6atmNGtKWtS6TEs1i5mi+BExh5WwsS16mNp0JMOujCiTUI2FDInBZhZKSYEY9KUS4DkMxBbeMrtx2tXBPg1DR+lip8eHJK0zYpqftwQtRw1YjnkRd34OF+X35JTgVy8b6UNpw3cbm80DShqSNGvaMweHToboCIpIpBD7DvNgb67VYwbzAG90VMESS7EFFVFWnC8UtSKEhexmbXJVDbnmgwzXapbCSZlQFmFpfRBUSxe8TL4xeohZ48iLd+fMZLu8ZwoSYrRgHR2JZFUqEMcMgcxWDUKAQkoHQ0PQo5tTvBSaWFqThMFAXZRZlClOnOOHaDtshplFnBTrMXm4TKNZCtdGPRbBpRXI832KDGi3ZFBE7hKsiPLPZg6GLAMgnidVnOGYtZovQctp/Jrp2PvN/HhYcOdMpiuVLYyMcsJ6RAArXtAhdF0Rv3zcV5AhKRTfjFk+B8AxosVClwdd8bcdCE23XtxyVxVF3YCnCRdQeDtC5lJ2JESgYkgsJGWSBwC7o50p5IWoEEd2CrtwyuAIwGZsw23deADnlGlLblnD7bsHzUYlhjyDNpXG3DUMG0xDxgUC8eoD0vwuBTBatJc/UBAY8g6fLYwklZpB4AZAHq5W43xMeFoA4gGzGou2qulE2iFx6ObXOdJYsMtUFpmy9EG5EZL4FXlJUGUE7KVqscyVRZKIlLQEFBThpebmIC3CqFQQXkvmMLDKjqmgtTO4C4iw1ql/oCevMMmlXTv7UZkSdPV+Lrw+R1uTW/NuWfQUDAKS2JVEHUics5Bc6XokvWCqe0AVJ6gfeBwOpZM5MIy3nImX1OzDmgfL3cedfO89ApyhJQy7l4pTySPC5xm+4uBuG6G+VtwgGSzxYTlLlcB2kXTB8pF0iCgvfbgE7Xu8itR823ZtwtMd3nAgI1e3Uy9ZTlkOZK9KHNYWKQeFFRL0xJYeQa6NTnLcd7hSwdnAy/ZjNbSzPTSV0QMUgE/XbnzUkFcgDkUdVVmV7zFMTMmtQRKrp0Gb3q5QQW0i6nbXwM1UYsFIzDlYhW9sXFRFqIpS+es7NucKS2oW1dpqK5inmY4qhGYAcAZoKoCesqpuXHENWmQCRvtanzgDa6vVkzykqVRKlmxU2mamzqataYs7TKYqsNxEQ/IvG18LjVuS0zpez+tZYKFozrJSZ5USzEGkG6A1p9wvIC3421uIs0km2xtYGWFZZzZDVQKgLBO94lXHpBiZtYmzCMMld+7SlKU5SlqSBXBaBv8XBRrrb5tXDcyK0PChlLd+tZIS/Op8wsl8d88w5ewhbqy1WW5Ahuy84+ZgkEdOOqPLXL5CSTqgvLd3AqcT20cSIKsGs51C4coSk53nZaLs2orNgVvsUBpdEnZz+Jeh8CBwBt2onZhqnZGvdGDu76RxK4qRLPk+3VhGvpONe7zTgiR5gT5rVB9CWDv4bwOiAb3AqVJBH1s1DaBzCVqy+f5bbw3nIQYLzylGWLSS8KNsuIitCgKtIpmhBWqXOgZ+EOOSZgq+JknSPSSIcTeZlsdHXks+o1r72PMaUYrKrhYEgQwO2wNhCFboLHWrLGh1872aZEoliJBK1Q9pAToMh3ozONA2SDPPK17xBYO7OQ5dmUMgGGQGqgTMW12mrjtBcOsl8R2digJykeM9qiiI9HFUYiOaEHkJGFgN3LOuTbYiUjAHJLJmvLjtI6s5w8qxS9zaaIFmzBlBZeMYYRnCDsYQmFn8fVAaBkO5c3kicndaAcr2C7oVmhxPexxJnHdNdkZTE4L2kxKklayXmMqlDUu8kopIMdA0BlTyAHv7aIgm0Wku0UfiVWAWykgpxCiwq0xBDDPNCQXzhdlVa/O6v3MgJaRBfY1scIzNtTXEWtseONJeB8dUCw0Ngap0Bjd1ZaMMTroiNyJi8kqgIlyx4jd4yS0MSQjNY9drT5UgPy8Wjt42FzmuYGnYXEbjlQhi697q5WW2kZbCSarF8sTAXa4wuGV4gu21jo3cbmVGwWMLnFcORKJtG+mAJp0ywX8QJFDBHiwhpBz5QKRSusom4HkBlqwvPMLqd8sq2kmWyOFMlBMQDY4OHEDnDIyIUmyK0e1LIBF/SCAzDrbAtwpH/xdyRThQkNERWd8


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUCHIM4AAAOTgEABCAADYtwAIAAxANABExqbUZpgbz31pz5VBMIs0VRCiXfRdyRThQkECHIM4A==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Leigh, glad you guys made it home ok. The bloke with the little pinky and the big nose in the pic just above is me, and I was also on the far right in the bbq shot, also was adrian out chasing the flatties with you and Ash.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeSePocAAEzfgAASUOeAGjBsfio////gMAFa20qGiaAmk0ntU8k9TTamT1D1PRHqPT0iEUPUaNqJgEYmDQCYjTAGmp6gJqjaYU9TaQaBoAZPUaEDrkhZx3yXh48UjyBZeZmSdehjMTI3vkup7h9mD3tCwMjzOJxV0zX/PpQhM8Z3pW1xyBxo3OWUVzW8J4i4wVbpo6zkXsjJhEZsl2vzADMosndQoCVorCkj4g4qgCLRojhwTO/HNH4/kRlPGzmiw3aOqnEjcImLzucj71RgoY+3bYwqjApqUzLg2wnHpo5goog4aYWhZlc2WCmGqDelAbzgm0LMIQbYFGSxflnDOjUmHDaNlVzyvJuEbIyvvteOGurFNU5PVzsQiS5qJNGAvsBIQ1bbkEqDZycVIMfoOEPBmqEEynKVeqr3sQXCtANtsGweUcQ6FpdGnKFL8EYisqoGgmCzNkCHh74IW5yQ1dRd3XucqMaSErD9VIJf4u5IpwoSHJPH0OA=


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

No worries mate, could have happened to any mug :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> (due to the lack of a face in the photo), .


Bloody hell Red and I thought you were doing us a favour obscuring the big bloke's ugly melon :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's not a very nice thing to say about Ash, Richo.


----------

